# Pashley mailstar



## Dirtyhanz (21 Feb 2013)

Just got a Pashley mailstar of fleebay its a bit of reck i am going to strip it and send it of for a respray do we think it matters if i change the colour i am thinking i would like to go yellow and get the racks sprayed as well but not sure on the colour for them as yet.
going to change the gears going for a five speed sturmy with hub brakes and on a twist grip.
and the front wheel will be rebulit as well would like to put dyno hub not sure if surmy do hub brake and dyno a good summer project coming will post photots a long the way any other ideas would be great thanks


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2013)

Yes you can get a Sturmey hub brake/dynamo. Would you like a 70mm brake or a 90mm one?

The project sounds good. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (15 Apr 2014)

Finished all done next the moulton


----------



## billiobob (14 Dec 2019)

Your chainwheel looks quite small could you tell me how many teeth on it? I have a Mailstar and I find the gearing too high for me so might change.


----------



## 12boy (20 Dec 2019)

5 Speed hubs, I believe, have first direct drive, so a small chain ring is what you want. Nice job on that bike.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Dec 2019)

That looks good. Is it horrifically heavy?


----------



## palinurus (28 Dec 2019)

Dirtyhanz said:


> Finished all done next the moulton
> View attachment 42417


That's lovely. Did you go with the dynamo/ hub brake in the end? that'll be the next upgrade for mine when I get around to having the wheels rebuilt.


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> That looks good. Is it horrifically heavy?



Mine is about 22kg (is that horrific?)


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Dec 2019)

Those postmen must have been fit before they all got vans!


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2019)

Only just noticed the image of the restored bike was in 2014 and the thread got resurrected by the question about the chainring.


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Dec 2019)

Maybe it's a rusty wreck again after five years delivering Hermes parcels in all weathers


----------



## Dirtyhanz2 (3 Jan 2020)

Hi all it's my bike it's an amazing bike but God its heavy it's still in lovely condition it only comes out on nice days


----------



## Dirtyhanz2 (3 Jan 2020)

palinurus said:


> That's lovely. Did you go with the dynamo/ hub brake in the end? that'll be the next upgrade for mine when I get around to having the wheels rebuilt.


Hi know I stayed with the original hub but had it rebuilt the price out me off one day I will do it I would like to add an electric drive to it eventually to it as well


----------



## Dirtyhanz2 (3 Jan 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> That looks good. Is it horrifically heavy?


Yes unfortunately but very strong


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2020)

Very nice bars and grips. North Roads?


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Those postmen must have been fit before they all got vans!



Yes, that would be an interesting bit of "research" ie Postie's health (particularly, incidence of obesity, diabetes, Cardiac Problems, Knee/hip problems) both before and after vans.


----------



## 12boy (5 Jan 2020)

I am ready now for my 9 kg titanium Pashley Mailstar. Please send it tomorrow and thank you.


----------

